# Herping on the Atherton Tablelands?



## Kitah (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey guys, I was just wondering if anyone happens to know of any good places to go herping on the Atherton Tablelands? I'm up here at the moment with uni, but have some free nights, and I'd like to find some local pythons and geckos in particular. I know this time of year isn't the best, but it is warming up a bit more so I was just curious.

Thanks


----------



## Simon_Richardson (Sep 28, 2011)

Lake Barrine


----------



## r3ptilian (Sep 28, 2011)

Lake Eacham, Lake Tinnaroo


----------



## Fantazmic (Sep 28, 2011)

try to get piccies I would love to see some atherton jungles !!


----------



## Oscar90 (Sep 28, 2011)

i find most of mine around milla milla falls area there is about 3 or 4 waterfall spots with nice rainforest picked up a few big atherton jungles through there

here is a pic of me and one of my latest rescues a car just missed him before i moved him.





and this is one of the waterfalls i was talking about





if your still up next weekend i could take you to a few spots?


----------



## Kitah (Sep 29, 2011)

Heya  Is that ellinjaa falls? (I may have spelt that wrong). I definitely recognise those falls! I did the 'waterfall' drive around all the ones in the local area. Ellinjaa was probably one of my favourites- less built up!! 

Unfortunately I left a few weeks ago - I was only there for two weeks. I wish I was still there so I could have tagged along with you though! If you go, feel free to post photos  I didn't find anything to be honest- no geckos, no snakes... But I've never looked for geckos so I'm not surprised I missed them, and there were no pythons on the roads


----------



## Oscar90 (Sep 29, 2011)

yep =) thats them lol is my fav waterfall because it feels very natural and beautiful. ill def takes some pics next weekend any requests?


----------



## Kitah (Sep 29, 2011)

Ellinjaa and Little Millstream were my two favourites, because they were both the most natural and had nice 'form', if that even makes sense lol. 

Any wildlife you see, particularly jungles, scrubbies and gecko's would be good. But whatever you would like to post, really


----------



## Treknotechelaps (Oct 6, 2011)

Oscar90 said:


> i find most of mine around milla milla falls area there is about 3 or 4 waterfall spots with nice rainforest picked up a few big atherton jungles through there
> 
> here is a pic of me and one of my latest rescues a car just missed him before i moved him.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mo Deville (Oct 6, 2011)

Fantazmic said:


> try to get piccies I would love to see some atherton jungles !!



Please don't forget the camera!!!


----------

